# Racine conditions?



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

What are conditions?Is it too muddy for catching Saugers?Thanks...Joe


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

It's up a couple of feet. I wouldn't fish the walkway without waders. The whole river is a little staind right now and is on the rise at Racine. There are very good high water spots for sauger this time of the year. If you have been there before I'm sure you know where I'm talikng about.


----------



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

I really don't know where to fish for saugers when the water is high.I have only fished from the access below the parking lot.I have some time on my hands now,just don;t know where to fish this time of year...Joe


----------



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

I was at Racine and Byrd on the 25th,the river was very muddy.Has it cleared up any?I hate to drive down there for muddy conditions.....Joe


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Was very stained but not muddy. Water temp 35, action very slow.


----------



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

Thank you,I may have to try it this week..


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Anybody been to Racine lately? Anybody know what the river looks like right now? I know it's coming up, but was curious as to its current condition. Thanks.............


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone got an update?


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

A friend was at the dam Saturday. He said the water was half way up the last flight of steps. He didn't get a single bite. He said there was very little current, and the water had a lot of leaves, of which he caught several.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------

